# Gov't Taking Wyoming Land



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Have any of you heard about this ?
http://lonelyconservative.com/2014/...daries-in-wyoming-takes-away-a-million-acres/


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, and it came as quite a surprise to the Governor. Like most of us he heard about it on Fox News and it was 100 million acres, not 1 million acres.

The ruling has far-reaching implications and the suicide rate in the oil, gas, coal and chemical industries is expected to increase dramatically.

.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

What does the EPA have to do with land ownership?

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooky said:


> What does the EPA have to do with land ownership?
> 
> .


That is a great question. I didn't know that this thing has been going on for a long time. Should have known most reservations have an issue with the government over land ownership.

I recommend you ask Mr. Google. Call me crazy, but it wouldn't hurt to look at views from both sides of the aisle. You wouldn't like, or believe, my answer. The whole thing is political; Wyoming state politics.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 24, 2013)

The war has been over for over a century. Time to get over it.

As for the EPA, I think that's outside of their authority.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You would think that they would have at least given them to UT to make it an even rectangle like Goob's Wal-Mart map.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> You would think that they would have at least given them to UT to make it an even rectangle like Goob's Wal-Mart map.


Noooooooooooo. Then it would be to far to drive to pay my Wyoming Taxes.;-)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Noooooooooooo. Then it would be to far to drive to pay my Wyoming Taxes.;-)


 Is that what you kids are calling it these days?


----------

